# 2 Newegg 5.1 HT Packages Worth Checking Out This Weekend



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This Weekend Newegg is selling Polk Audio Monitor 40 Series II Speakers ($299 MSRP) for $99 a pair with Free Shipping. The matching Center Channel the CS2 is available for $99 (299 MSRP as well) So if you used 2 pairs of Monitor 40's and a CS2, you would be at $300 for 5 Channels of Speakers. Add in a Dayton Sub-120 from Parts Express for $140 and a Onkyo HT-RC360 for $321 at Amazon and you would have a 5.1 HT for a grand total of $761. There will be Shipping on the Sub-120, but the rest is Free Shipping. MSRP on the System is right at $1600. And it is all from Authorized Dealers.

An even cheaper choice would be the MartinLogan MLT-2 for $249 (799 MSRP) This is a 5.1 Speaker Package. Add in the HT-RC360 again for $321 and you would be looking at $570 for a 5.1 HT. 

Add in some Monoprice HDMI Cables and Speaker Cables and the myriad Blu Ray Players available for around $100 and for well less than a HTIB, you could have a pretty decent HT in the Polk HT and a good Small Apartment or Bedroom HT in the MartinLogan based HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

$249, where are you seeing that? Even added the receiver to my cart to see if it was a combo deal still no dice on that price for the MLs. Had recommended the system to my dad but it was $499 at the time, he might actually pony-up $250.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sorry. I should have mentioned you need to Register with Newegg I think to see the Specials. Here is the link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...s-_-82981012-L04A&PID=1225267&SID=u1155971t35
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah ic you meant the MLT-1 package, not 2.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
One is a 5.1 Package I cobbled together and the other is a 5.1 Speaker Package where I just added an AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Jack just wondering what you think of this set up for a mid- level first time HT build speaker audio set up. I'm trying to work in a budget and achieve a really nice 5.1 surround sound. Is a 7.1 worth the extra set up for a 25 x 15 x 8 room? Here is what I am looking at? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 


Polk Audio Monitor 70 Series II Floor standing Loudspeaker 

Polk Audio CS2 Series II Center Channel Speaker

Polk Audio Monitor 40 Series II Two-Way Bookshelf Loudspeaker

Onkyo 809


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you think I Will need a sub for this set up? I was thinking of using the Dayton Sub - 120. Have read nothing but good reviews here for the price range.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sorry for the late reply, but I was cursed with the worst possible Birthday, December 26th. Back to the show,,,
The Polk's with the 809 would make for an excellent start. I still think you will need a Subwoofer. However, if you live in an Apartment, you might be best off without one.

If you do live in a House or a Duplex where the walls are thick and or you have understanding neighbors, something like the Dayton Sub120 can be had for well under $150 and is comparable to many $500 from Brick & Mortar Stores. It is amazing just how good it is for the money.

If you could spend around $500, the Internet Direct Subwoofers you can choose from are nothing short of astonishing. Subwoofers like the HSU Research VTF-2 MKIV defy description. And SVS, Epik, eD, and several others also make some utterly fantastic Subwoofers for around $500.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

I live in house and this is in the basement. Do you think two subs would be a good call. Or just one nice sub. I like to fill the room with base.

Here are the specs on the room:


----------

